# Yet Another Power Hacksaw For Restoration...please Help



## caotropheus (Nov 20, 2015)

Just when I was about to start restoring my Great Captain power hacksaw, 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...aw-restoration-please-help.32179/#post-272597

this was at the scrap yard






I am going to give priority to restore the Speedax first since I think I have all the components, including the broken ones. Once again I am asking for your help to get more information about this saw (manuals, specifications, year manufacture, etc). 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## ARKnack (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like a fun project. I wish you luck.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 20, 2015)

Take photographs as it is, of all details.  Disassemble and clean each piece,   Use the photos to help with reassembly. 

There may have been a hydraulic cylinder to hold the saw above the work until it was in position, that would slowly lower the blade through the work where the pin had been removed. 

Slowly rebuild all the good parts, repair damage.  replace what parts that are needed, You don't need to be a machinist to do any of the above, it's all common sense.


----------



## Nammar (Feb 28, 2016)

Dear Caotropheus,

I was browsing post in general and was amazed to come across your hacksaw machine, which is exactly the same as the one I have. Here are a few photos of it shortly after it followed me home.



As you can see, my hacksaw has some small differences to yours, in the work holding method and in that my hacksaw has a reduction gearbox on the drive side. My hacksaw hydraulic system is not working, as you can see that the eccentric drive of the pump has been broken. I do have all of the parts and will weld it all together and re-machine, when I get to overhaul the hacksaw. At least your video has helped me to identify my hacksaw, as there is no nameplate on mine.

I have not yet been able to find any information on this hacksaw, but if I do, I'll send you what I find. Geoffrey.


----------

